# Api 510 course-دورة هامة عن api 510



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Final Role Delineation & Rubrics (******* classification)*

* Pressure Vessel Inspector Certification (API-510)*

*Activity areas (Domains)*
Task Statements
_Knowledge statements_




Activity 01 -- Planning and Extent of Inspections - 510

Tasks:
0101 Review previous pressure vessel inspection reports
0102 Identify areas of special concern (e.g., blinded nozzles, bottom of ring joint grooves)
0103 Determine and document any changes in service conditions (e.g., temperature, pressure)
0104 Determine number and placement of thickness measurement locations on pressure vessels
0105 Plan the pressure vessel inspection as regards types of deterioration (e.g., corrosion, stress cracking, CUI, embrittlement, erosion, wet H2S, hydrogen creep)
0106 Plan the pressure vessel inspection as regards inspection techniques (e.g., NDE, impact testing)
0107 Identify refractory concerns
0108 Determine inspection requirements (e.g., jurisdictional, code applicability)

_Knowledge of:_
_01 ..responsibilities of involved parties_
_02 ..major types of corrosion/deterioration mechanisms and where they are likely to occur_
_03 ..areas of special concern as regards deterioration_
_04 ..applications/limitations of various inspection techniques_
_05 ..special considerations due to service (e.g., wet H2S, Hydrogen creep, temperature, stress cracking)_
_06 ..testing requirements_
_07 ..types of refractory and inspection methods_
_08 ..record keeping systems and requirements (e.g., including manual and computer-based)_
_09 ..scope of API 510, Pressure Vessel Inspection Code_
_10 ..drafting conventions_
​​Activity 02 -- Inspection and Testing Practices - 510

Tasks:
0201 Assess potential safety hazards associated with conducting inspection & follow all required safety permits, procedures, & provisions for proper personal protective equipment
0202 Ensure all NDE equipment is properly maintained and calibrated
0203 Conduct external inspection
0204 Conduct necessary NDE inspection (including flaw detection and sizing)
0205 Ensure that inspection and data collection is done in accordance with approved procedures
0206 Conduct thickness measurements
0207 Conduct internal inspection
0208 Inspect for corrosion under insulation (CUI)
0209 Conduct inspection of refractory system
0210 Specify and witness pressure and leak tests
0211 Specify and oversee necessary destructive inspection
0212 Conduct inspection of insulation systems
0213 Inspect nozzles (including reinforcement)
0214 Inspect pressure relieving device(s)

_Knowledge of:_
_12 ..safety requirements for inspection (e.g., Permit Required Confined Spaces, Lockout/Tagout, elevated work)_
_13 ..personnel qualification for NDE per ASNT SNT-TC-1A_
_14 ..NDE procedures per ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section V_
_15 ..insulation and insulation inspection methods (including CUI)_
_16 ..refractory systems and inspection methods_
_17 ..leak and pressure testing procedures, requirements, and precautions_
_18 ..cleanliness requirements for inspection_
_19 ..maintenance and calibration requirements and methods for various inspection equipment_
_20 ..applications/limitations of various inspection techniques (e.g., hammer testing, strapping, PT, RT)_
_21 ..paint, coating, and corrosion-resistant lining/cladding systems_
_22 ..cathodic protection systems_
_23 ..requirements for non-destructive examination_
_24 ..requirements for destructive examination_
_25 ..IRE, Chapter II (API RP 571), Conditions Causing Deterioration or Failures_
_26 ..API RP 576, Inspection of Pressure-Relieving Devices_
_27 ..requirements for relief device set pressures_
_28 ..methods for defect location and sizing_
_29 ..sensitizing agents for alloy material (e.g., chlorides on austenitic stainless steels)_​​Activity 03 -- Data Evaluation and Documentation - 510

Tasks:
0301 Determine minimum allowable thickness of shell, heads, and nozzles
0302 Determine maximum allowable working pressure
0303 Record inspection data
0304 Evaluate locally thinned areas or other indications (e.g., undercut, slag inclusion, porosity) in regard to need for repair or replacement
0305 Calculate corrosion rates on equipment
0306 Evaluate change of service effects on inspection frequency and suitability of continued service
0307 Determine estimated remaining life
0308 Adjust the number and location of thickness measurement locations based on inspection results and deterioration mechanisms
0309 Document the evaluation in a record system
0310 Schedule the next inspection based upon frequency requirements and estimated remaining life
0311 Evaluate nozzle reinforcement

_Knowledge of:_
_30 ..corrosion rate calculation_
_31 ..remaining life calculation_
_32 ..establishing inspection frequency based on remaining life and service_
_33 ..maximum service intervals specified by codes and standards_
_34 ..Thickness Measurements Locations and their selection_
_35 ..requirements for documentation of results_
_36 ..deterioration mechanisms and their impact on suitability of continued service_
_37 ..maximum allowable working pressure (MAWP) calculations_
_38 ..minimum allowable thickness calculations_
_39 ..evaluation criteria of locally thinned areas_
_40 ..evaluation criteria for widely scattered pits_
_41 ..established inspection frequency for pressure vessels_
​​Activity 04 -- Repairs, Alterations, and Rerating - 510

Tasks:
0401 Specify repairs and alteration work prior to commencement of work including identification of inspection hold points
0402 Verify correct materials used in repairs and alterations
0403 Ensure that all work complies with approved procedures and standards
0404 Ensure that a pressure vessel engineer has been consulted when appropriate
0405 Approve all repairs, rerating, and alterations when complete
0406 Document repairs, alterations, and rerating

_Knowledge of:_
_44 ..procedures to evaluate competency of repair organization_
_45 ..ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section II_
_46 ..ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section VIII Division I_
_47 ..material requirements and methods for positive material identification_
_48 ..inspection, testing, and documentation requirements_
_49 ..definitions of repairs and alterations_
_50 ..repairs and alteration methods and procedures_
_51 ..hot tapping techniques and requirements_
_52 ..rerating requirements and calculations_
_53 ..fabrication techniques_

Activity 05 -- Welding - 510

Tasks:
0501 Approve welding procedure specifications (WPS) and Procedure Qualification Records (PQR) to assure compliance with applicable code
0502 Verify welders’ qualifications
0503 Ensure welding is performed according to approved procedure (including pre-heat)
0504 Ensure correct filler metals are used and properly stored
0505 Ensure PWHT is performed according to procedure
0506 Ensure that alternatives to PWHT (e.g., temper-bead) conform to applicable code

_Knowledge of:_
_55 ..ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section IX-Welding and Brazing Qualifications_
_56 ..impact testing requirements_
_57 ..WPS, PQR, and WPQ requirements_
_58 ..preheat requirements for various materials, thicknesses, and conditions_
_59 ..acceptable methods and temperatures, and precautions for PWHT_
_60 ..acceptable alternative methods to PWHT_
_61 ..methods of documenting welds (e.g., welders’ stamps, weld maps)_
_62 ..requirements for welding conducted on pressure vessels in operation (e.g., hot tapping)_

خاص للمهندس محمد عبيد عمر
و جميع مهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
SEE ATTACHED LINK

http://www.4shared.com/file/113397186/8f7c33c/API_510_Course.html

​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 510-introduction*

Api 510-introduction
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 1*

Api 5i0-lesson 1
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 2*

Api 5i0-lesson 2
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 3*

Api 5i0-lesson 3
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 4*

Api 5i0-lesson 4
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 5*

Api 5i0-lesson 5
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 6*

Api 5i0-lesson 6
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 7*

Api 5i0-lesson 7
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 8*

Api 5i0-lesson 8
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 9*

Api 5i0-lesson 9
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 10*

API 5I0-LESSON 10
see attached file


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاء اللة كل الخير
ممكن لو في اسئلة عن api 580(rbi) ياريت فعلا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يونيو 2009)

*Api 5i0-lesson 11*

Api 5i0-lesson 11
see attached file


----------



## عين الذيبه (12 يوليو 2009)

انت كنز ثمين
ومكتبه ثريه لكل الباحثين عن المعلومه المفيده في مجالات البترول والتفتيش

سلمت لنا ولكل محبينك


----------



## elzaim111 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد حاجة رائعة


----------



## enmfg (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussam yusuf (15 سبتمبر 2009)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله . صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
الف شكر وبارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سيد وجزاك الله خيرا

ياريت يا بشمهندس سيد لو عند اى كتاب من دول ترفعه وجزاك الله خيرا

Certification Manual for Welding Inspector
AWS WIT-W 2008 Welding Inspection Technology Workbook


----------



## م/وفاء (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا علي هذه اللينكات لكم ممكن انزال الكورس علي رابط مثلmihd.net


----------



## goodzeelaa (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## goodzeelaa (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يا سلام يا هندسه لو يكون عندك اسئله للكورس api 510 يبقي ميت فل و عشره و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 questons-01*

API 510 questons-01 
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 questons-02*

API 510 questons-02
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 questons-03*

API 510 questons-03
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 questons-05*

API 510 questons-05
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 questons-06*

API 510 questons-06
see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*API 510 Studuy questons*

API 510 Studuy questons
see attached file


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## gearbox (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedabdelsadik (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر لكن ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك نريد شرح 653


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*Api 653*

See attached folder


----------



## goodzeelaa (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## chepot83 (24 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## osmankhaled (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## tariq164 (11 مارس 2010)

*الله يعطيك 10000000000000000000عافيه*​


----------



## farahko44 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء إنه سميع مجيب000000مع التقدير*


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## sfiotto (6 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ART ONE (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير 

الله يفتح لك في رزقك أمين 

و سأل الله أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب​


----------



## qhse (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى اجزاك اللة كل خير اتمنى ان اتواصل معكم لمعرفة تفاصيل اكثر عن الكورس لانى اود التقديم للحصول على الشهادة


----------



## alinor_tn (4 يناير 2011)

Thanks, marvelous work


----------



## oinostro (27 مايو 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## تباريح (30 يونيو 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## miree82 (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

هايل يا بشمهندس ممتاز....جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Thunderstorm (16 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wac123 (26 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.*​ يا سلام يا هندسه لو يكون عندك اسئله و الكورس api 510 بلغة الفرنسية


----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

لا اعلم كيف اصف مدى شعور الأمتنان لهذه المشاركة الرهيبة والغنية بالمعلومات...بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل حرف في هذه المعلومات


----------



## ENGAHMEDSHABAN (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا م صاوي علي مجهودك الرائع وجعلة اللهى في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 أبريل 2015)

​​[h=1]API 510 - Pressure Vessel Inspector Program[/h]

The American Petroleum Institute’s authorized pressure vessel inspectors must have a broad knowledge base relating to maintenance, inspection, repair, and alteration of pressure vessels. The API Pressure Vessel Inspector Certification examination is designed to determine if individuals have such knowledge.
The program benefits employers and the industry as a whole by helping to:


improve management control of process unit operation, repair, and maintenance
reduce the potential for inspection delays
provide a continued high level of safety through the use of highly specialized and experienced inspectors
API 510 certification is valid for a three-year term. 

510 Qualification Requirements
510 Exam Information





510 Sample Exam Questions




510 Body of Knowledge _For January 2015 exam administration only_



510 Body of Knowledge _For May 2015 - January 2016 exam administrations_



510 Publications Effectivity Sheet _For January 2015 exam administration only_



510 Publications Effectivity Sheet _For May 2015 - January 2016 exam administrations_

Purchasing Authorized API Publications




Computer Testing Tutorial
View Exam Calendars & Fees
[h=1][/h]_[h=4]Apply Now[/h][h=1][/h]_*Recertification*
Recertification Requirements



API 510 Recertification Quiz Effectivity Sheet
My ICP – Web Quiz Gateway


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (14 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

